# Einfache Berechnung mit Java



## Teedoubleyou (11. August 2003)

Hi Leute erstmal einen schönen Gruss von der Nordseeküste bin neu hier,

ich habe leider Null Plan von Java und das googlen und probieren war auch nicht erfolgreich.Ich möchte eine einfache Berechnung in einem Formular mit Javascript durchführen.
-----------------------------Code-----------------------------------
<tr>
        <td  bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2">Ich bestelle :</font></td>
        <td colspan="4" bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2"><input type="text" name="Modell" value="" size="4" maxlength="4">Anzahl A</font></td>
</tr>
     <tr>
        <td  bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2">Ich bestelle :</font></td>
        <td colspan="4" bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2"><input type="text" name="Modell2" value="" size="4" maxlength="4">Anzahl B</font></td>
</tr>
  <tr>
        <td  bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2">Gesamtpreis :</font></td>
        <td colspan="4" bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2"><input type="text" name="Gesamtpreis" value="" size="8" maxlength="8" readonly>Endbetrag C</font></td>
</tr>

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich möchte nun ,das der User in Feld A und/oder B die Anzahl der gewünschten Artikel eingibt und danach der Gesamtpreis ausgegeben wird.Wobei dem Wert "A" 12,99 und dem Wert "B" 5,99 zugeordnet werden.
Kann mir jemand helfen und mir auch posten wie man das Ganze einbindet?Habe schon einiges versucht aber es klappt nicht!
Grüsse Thorsten
 :-(


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (11. August 2003)

```
<form name="test">
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2">Ich bestelle :</font></td>
<td colspan="4" bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2"><input type="text" name="Modell" value="" size="4" maxlength="4">Anzahl A</font></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2">Ich bestelle :</font></td>
<td colspan="4" bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2"><input type="text" name="Modell2" value="" size="4" maxlength="4">Anzahl B</font></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<input type="button" onclick="window.document.test.Gesamtpreis.value=parseInt(window.document.test.Modell.value) + parseInt(window.document.test.Modell2.value)" value="Gesamtpreis">
<td bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2">Gesamtpreis :</font></td>
<td colspan="4" bgcolor="#ffc400"><font face="Arial" size="2"><input type="text" name="Gesamtpreis" value="" size="8" maxlength="8" readonly>Endbetrag C</font></td>
</tr>
</form>
```


----------



## Sinac (11. August 2003)

Mit den oft gehörten Worten von HolyFly:
Java ist NICHT JavaScript

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Teedoubleyou (11. August 2003)

*PHP*

Hi recht schönen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.Mittlerweile verzweifel ich hier.Das Script kann ich nicht zum laufen kriegen.Tabelle in Ordnung aber diverse 500 er Fehler oder keine Berechnung nach buttonklick.Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen das Java eine bessere Lösung bei der browserkompatibilität sein soll.Ich habe versucht ein Javascript zu schreiben aber läuft nicht.Das kann so schlimm nicht sein wie Du bereits angemerkt hast.Hat jemand vielleicht die Idiotensichere Java-Lösung?  

Thanks Thorsten


----------



## Teedoubleyou (11. August 2003)

Okay Javascript :-( :-( 

Oh Herr sei gütig


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. August 2003)

Hallo,

habs dir mal umgeschrieben, sollte sich "Besser" lesen lassen. Das File ist im Anhang 

bye


----------



## Teedoubleyou (18. August 2003)

*Danke*

Besten Dank für Dein Script.Ich konnte es noch erweitern und es funktioniert einwandfrei.Einen Wunsch hätte ich aber noch.Könnte die Berechnung nicht schon durchgeführt werden wenn ich eine Anzahl in das Formularfeld eintrage,so das der Berechnungsbutton entfällt?Danke für eure Mühe 
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Teedoubleyou (18. August 2003)

*weitere Berechnung*

So ich bin ein Stück weiter a,ber mir fehlen immer noch zwei Optionen.Die berechneten Werte sollen auf zwei stellen hinter dem Komma gerundet werden und die Ausgabe bei "runden Beträgen wie 11 soll 11.00 ergeben.Ich habe mich wirklich daran versucht aber ich kriege es nicht hin 

please help me.

_________________________________________________
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
 <!--
function summe(){
  var preisA = 11.00;
  var preisB = 2.80;
  var preisC = 1.90;
  var preisD = 3.90;
  var portoA = 1.70;
  var portoB = 0.70;
  var portoC = 4.10;
  var portoD = 1.50;
  var anzahlA = 0;
  var anzahlB = 0;
  var anzahlC = 0;
  var anzahlD = 0;
  var gPreis = 0;
  var gporto = 0;
  var npreis = 0;


with(window.document.form){
    if(Modell.value==''){
      anzahlA = 0;
    }else{
      anzahlA = Modell.value;
    }
if(Mathilde1.value==''){
      anzahlB = 0;
    }else{
      anzahlB = Mathilde1.value;
    }
if(Mathilde2.value==''){
      anzahlC = 0;
    }else{
      anzahlC = Mathilde2.value;
    }
    if(Mathilde3.value==''){
      anzahlD = 0;
    }else{
      anzahlD = Mathilde3.value;
    }
 if (anzahlA==0){
      gporto = portoB;
    }else{
      gporto = portoA;
     }
 if (anzahlA>=3){
      gporto = portoC;

}
if (anzahlA + anzahlB + anzahlC + anzahlD==0) {
      gporto = 0;

}
    npreis = (preisA*anzahlA)+(preisB*anzahlB)+(preisC*anzahlC)+(preisD*anzahlD);
    gPreis = (preisA*anzahlA)+(preisB*anzahlB)+(preisC*anzahlC)+(preisD*anzahlD)+(gporto);
    Gesamtpreis.value = gPreis+"0";
    Porto.value = gporto+"0";
    Netto.value = npreis+"0";
  }
}
//-->
</script>


----------

